# Is GlucoRX cgm worth it?



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't have a phone that is compatible with the app for the above CGM.  According to their videos if you can download the app and set up an email it should work on your phone if it's not on the compatibility list however when you go to order you have to say what phone you have. I'm wary of ordering then finding it doesn't work expensive @£99.85. I am not able to change my phone until 9th October when my contract expires and even then I am not sure which phone to choose that would be compatible with GlucoRX and Libre (in case the aforementioned doesn't work).

I'm wondering if it is worth the cost and if I should stick with Libre 2 even though their sensors are more expensive than GlucoRX. I have found somewhere that only charge £46.36 not a lot less but almost £2 less but I have to go on the bus to the next town so not always convenient.

Has anyone ever downloaded the app set up an email and chose the nearest phone to order the starter pack? Did it work when you applied the sensor?


----------



## m1dnc (Aug 22, 2022)

I tried it recently, as I thought I could save some money over the Dexcom. (I have a Samsung A51 and had no problems setting up.) I also trialled the Glucomen Day CGM for the same reason. Neither seemed to fit with my body chemistry, so I have stopped experimenting and resigned myself to paying the Dexcom prices. My local CCG (or whatever they call themselves these days) are still thinking about paying for proper CGM despite the change in NICE guidelines. Things move slowly in soppy Suffolk.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2022)

I almost had an opportunity to try it out a few years back, but it never happened in the end.

The accounts from users I heard at the time were… um… “mixed” 

Not sure if things have moved on since, and if there’s a new version.


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 24, 2022)

m1dnc said:


> I tried it recently, as I thought I could save some money over the Dexcom. (I have a Samsung A51 and had no problems setting up.) I also trialled the Glucomen Day CGM for the same reason. Neither seemed to fit with my body chemistry, so I have stopped experimenting and resigned myself to paying the Dexcom prices. My local CCG (or whatever they call themselves these days) are still thinking about paying for proper CGM despite the change in NICE guidelines. Things move slowly in soppy Suffolk.


Apparently if your phone is not on the compatibility list if you can download the app and set up an email account you should be able to use the app but to order the starter pack you have to pick a phone to proceed which is a nuisance.

I have been a bit wary in case it doesn't work because a) I don't have any redress as phone not on compatibility list ,(b) I am stuck with one remaining sensor and (c) it's expensive 

I suppose as the transmitter lasts 4 years I could keep the sensor and use when I do have a compatible phone which might not be until October 9th.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 24, 2022)

If you want something reliable then based on my experience I’d avoid it and stick with libre2 or dexcom one, both at just under £100 per month


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 25, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> If you want something reliable then based on my experience I’d avoid it and stick with libre2 or dexcom one, both at just under £100 per month


I can't use Dexcom as I am not on insulin also I am type 2 not 1 unless they have changed their eligibility.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 25, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> I can't use Dexcom as I am not on insulin also I am type 2 not 1 unless they have changed their eligibility.


If you’re self funding you just buy dexcom one or libre online


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 25, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> If you’re self funding you just buy dexcom one or libre online


Is Dexcom one cheaper than the G6? I self fund Libre 2 currently but if Dexcom 1 is cheaper and ok for type 2 diabetic not on insulin I will have a look thanks


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 25, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Is Dexcom one cheaper than the G6?


Yes. It's similar in price to Libre 2 at £299 for 3 months. (Looks like you'd need to buy 3 months though I haven't checked that carefully so maybe there are shorter periods.)


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 25, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Yes. It's similar in price to Libre 2 at £299 for 3 months. (Looks like you'd need to buy 3 months though I haven't checked that carefully so maybe there are shorter periods.)


Thank you although as I buy one Libre 2 sensor when I can afford it I have no idea how much it was for 3 months


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 25, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Thank you although as I buy one Libre 2 sensor when I can afford it I have no idea how much it was for 3 months


Well, it'll be approximately 6 times the cost, so (probably) approximately £300. Though Libre sensors are 14 days and Dexcoms (ONE and G6) are 10 days each, I think, so the costs don't exactly compare equal but they're pretty close.





__





						Dexcom ONE 3 Month Bundle
					

Dexcom Continuous Glucose Monitoring | Dexcom CGM




					uk.store.dexcom.com


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 25, 2022)

I agree completely if you're self funding then Dexcom is less appealing. You can't just buy one sensor (well you can but you can't use it). I think that's part of what Abbott got right: you could buy a starter kit that contained everything for one month (well, 28 days), because there was no need for a transmitter. (And Dexcom making the transmitter disposable (because it has a fixed battery) is just a bit daft nowadays: make it rechargeable.)


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 25, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Well, it'll be approximately 6 times the cost, so (probably) approximately £300. Though Libre sensors are 14 days and Dexcoms (ONE and G6) are 10 days each, I think, so the costs don't exactly compare equal but they're pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it suitable for type 2 not on insulin as reading the info on the Dexcom site it appears unless I am wrong that it is only for type 1 on insulin.

I also have the phone compatibility issue although I am sure it has been updated recently.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Aug 25, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Is it suitable for type 2 not on insulin as reading the info on the Dexcom site it appears unless I am wrong that it is only for type 1 on insulin.


By that I think they're giving a judgement call that really it's more expense than they judge is likely to be useful. There's no reason why it wouldn't work (just as it'll work for people without diabetes).


----------



## helli (Aug 25, 2022)

DexCom One is a reduce functionality G6. The main reduction is the removal of any integration interface. 
Therefore, it does include any follower capability, no integration with pumps, no ability to use third party apps like xDrip to extend the supported phone set.


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi , I used the glucorx aidex cgm for 2 months,  self funded , overall with good results , had one duff sensor that they replaced without a fuss. I seemed to be in the minority as a lot of users had issues. 
When I had a meeting with my Diabetes team , I mentioned it , and they had never heard of it !! 
I am currently using FreeStyle Libre 2, on prescription.
By the way, my phone , Samsung a32 wasn't on their list, but the app worked fine.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 25, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Is Dexcom one cheaper than the G6? I self fund Libre 2 currently but if Dexcom 1 is cheaper and ok for type 2 diabetic not on insulin I will have a look thanks


Dexcom one is £299 for a 3 months starter pack. Libre 2 is just under £50 per 2 week sensor, so if you’re using continuously it’s about the same price. If you take breaks between libres then you’ll find libre cheaper.


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Aug 29, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Hi , I used the glucorx aidex cgm for 2 months,  self funded , overall with good results , had one duff sensor that they replaced without a fuss. I seemed to be in the minority as a lot of users had issues.
> When I had a meeting with my Diabetes team , I mentioned it , and they had never heard of it !!
> I am currently using FreeStyle Libre 2, on prescription.
> By the way, my phone , Samsung a32 wasn't on their list, but the app worked fine.


When I saw my Dr a week or so ago I mentioned I had been using the libre 2. She asked what I thought. Ok said I love it however it's expensive and unless all diabetics regardless of on insulin or not get it on prescription I may have to try GlucoRX. She said she hadn't heard of them. I said the sensors are cheaper than Libre. She said that they were looking at rolling out Libre to all diabetics regardless of insulin I presume but when that will be who knows. She said people like myself would be notified.

In the meantime I will use GlucoRX. I'm wary of spending nearly 100quid then finding it doesn't work. I believe I don't need a sim as the Aidex app communicates with Bluetooth so it would be cheaper to get a compatible secondhand phone then when I upgrade my phone to one that is compatible with GlucoRX and Libre 2 I can sell the secondhand phone. Problem is I don't want to spend a fortune on a secondhand phone just for an app but equally don't want to order the starter pack then find out it doesn't work. I have two choices: compatible secondhand phone or risk ordering GlucoRx starter pack.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 29, 2022)

I very much doubt been issued to all despite not been on Insulin, and speak as someone who had strips within drawn from repeat when my Gliclazide was stopped a few years ago. Even then I was only allowed 50 strips a month.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 29, 2022)

Didn't @Lucyr  try it out?


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 29, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Didn't @Lucyr  try it out?


Yeah it was rubbish


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 29, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> When I saw my Dr a week or so ago I mentioned I had been using the libre 2. She asked what I thought. Ok said I love it however it's expensive and unless all diabetics regardless of on insulin or not get it on prescription I may have to try GlucoRX. She said she hadn't heard of them. I said the sensors are cheaper than Libre. She said that they were looking at rolling out Libre to all diabetics regardless of insulin I presume but when that will be who knows. She said people like myself would be notified.
> 
> In the meantime I will use GlucoRX. I'm wary of spending nearly 100quid then finding it doesn't work. I believe I don't need a sim as the Aidex app communicates with Bluetooth so it would be cheaper to get a compatible secondhand phone then when I upgrade my phone to one that is compatible with GlucoRX and Libre 2 I can sell the secondhand phone. Problem is I don't want to spend a fortune on a secondhand phone just for an app but equally don't want to order the starter pack then find out it doesn't work. I have two choices: compatible secondhand phone or risk ordering GlucoRx starter pack.


If cost is the issue I’d use libre but less of the time. If you want to get the cost down to £75 a month then use a libre 3 out of 4 weeks by having a break for one week after each sensor. If you want to get it down to £50 a month have a 2 week break after each sensor. Wouldn’t waste money on the Aidex


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Sep 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> If cost is the issue I’d use libre but less of the time. If you want to get the cost down to £75 a month then use a libre 3 out of 4 weeks by having a break for one week after each sensor. If you want to get it down to £50 a month have a 2 week break after each sensor. Wouldn’t waste money on the Aidex


My last sensor expired on Sunday 28th August. I have been debating whether to wait until I can upgrade my phone when my current contract expires on 9th October or get a sensor now.

The Aidex and the Libre both have their faults however as currently I am not eligible for Libre 2 on prescription I have to self fund if I want to use it. The one drawback I can envisage having it on prescription is possible conditions being required.

Sorry for sounding dim but not sure how I can use a Libre 3 out of 4 weeks when a sensor lasts 14 days.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 6, 2022)

Month 1:

Week 1 & 2 : sensor 1
Week 3 : break
Week 4 : sensor 2

Month 2

Week 1 : still sensor 2
Week 2 : break
Week 3 & 4 : sensor 3

Month 3 

Week 1 : break
Week 2 & 3 : sensor 4
Week 4 : break
Week 5 : sensor 5

Month 4 

Week 1 : still sensor 5
Week 2 : break
Week 3 & 4 : sensor 6 

Etc

So you see that each month (classifying one as 5 weeks as 3 months is 13 weeks) you get 3 weeks Libre data, with 1 Week of no data in 2 months and 2 weeks of no data in the 3rd "longer" month


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Sep 6, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> Month 1:
> 
> Week 1 & 2 : sensor 1
> Week 3 : break
> ...


Okay thanks although I can only see it working if you start at the beginning of a month.  If you are starting halfway through a month I can't see how it works unless on a rolling month. I think think it's going to be easier to do it two weeks a month. Thank you for your time and input though.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 6, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Okay thanks although I can only see it working if you start at the beginning of a month.  If you are starting halfway through a month I can't see how it works unless on a rolling month. I think think it's going to be easier to do it two weeks a month. Thank you for your time and input though.


Don't think of them as calendar months just a blocks of 14 days so you can start on whatever day you choose.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 7, 2022)

HalfpipMarathon said:


> Okay thanks although I can only see it working if you start at the beginning of a month.  If you are starting halfway through a month I can't see how it works unless on a rolling month. I think think it's going to be easier to do it two weeks a month. Thank you for your time and input though.


I think you’re overthinking it. If you put £75 a month into a pot, you’d have £150 every two months. So you would have enough for 3 sensors every 2 months, or 6 weeks out of every 8, and so you’d have data three quarters of the time. They don’t need to be exact calendar months. 

If you put £50 a month into the glucose sensor fund then you need to take a 2 week break after each sensor.


----------



## HalfpipMarathon (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I think you’re overthinking it. If you put £75 a month into a pot, you’d have £150 every two months. So you would have enough for 3 sensors every 2 months, or 6 weeks out of every 8, and so you’d have data three quarters of the time. They don’t need to be exact calendar months.
> 
> If you put £50 a month into the glucose sensor fund then you need to take a 2 week break after each sensor.


I'm overthinking it. A habit I am trying to get out of.


----------

